# KNicks and Golden State trade?



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

They were talk about this trad in the Post today. What do you think about getting Dampier and losing Kurt and Doleac.

http://www.nypost.com/sports/15494.htm


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

thats a really tuff call.....

Who would start for us..I assume 

Dampier C
Van Horn PF
penny,anderson SF
Houston SG
Marbury PG

The question is,does Rasheed come over as a free agent next year..If the answer is yes,then its a good trade..


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't think that Isiah would do this deal at all. Kurt Thomas is playing very good ball along with Stephon Marbury, and they shouldn't risk trading some players just to get a little more size. 

Kurt Thomas is playing unbeleivable right now. He is the type of player I think the Knicks should try to get, if they try to trade for anyone. He is a great role player. He knows Stephon is the prime player in the offense, and he just plays his role in order to best suite the team. He will hit an open shot when he gets it. He will battle underneath to get that crucial board. Kurt is an all-around kind of guy. 

Keep him on this team. They need him. 

OT- Try playing Dermarr as well. See what he can do. I'm a believer that he has healed, and he can contribute if he is given time on the court.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

No point to the trade. Dampier is a center, Knicks need a PF to play alongside Mutombo. Dampier is a FA like Thomas and Doleac too, so they're running the same risks, and Dampier would be more likely to leave as a FA than KT.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Same here, I like Dampier but losing Thomas and Doleac really hurts since both of them have really been gelling with Steph. Also like you said, would we even be able to resign him next season?


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

I agree in keeping Kurt Thomas. He has the attitude of the past Knick players the fans love. he is tough and plays big. He plays solid defense, can shoot from mid-range, and rebound. I'd rather have KT than Dampier straight up. I really like the potential of Demar and think that getting him on the court for 15 or so minutes a game will be very beneficial for the future.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I think you guys may be missing the point and the only way Isiah can build a champion level squad....

I cant speak for isiah,but it seems pretty obvious he is hell bent on Rasheed...Perhaps next year as a free agent..In that case,isnt thomas suddenly expendable??. if Isiah can get Damp and get Rasheed,I think he does what it takes....he is thinking championship,thats his mindset.....

i am not saying i would do it,but i could certainly see his logic if he pulls the trigger


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

The thing with this trade it may hurt us in the short run (this season). Without Rasheed on the roster if we lose KT and Doleac we will definately be hurting up front (those two have stapled the pick and roll with Steph).

Now if we could get Sheed this summer and Dampier manning the middle we would definately be a better team next season.

9 more days of what if's!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its a really tough call.....

Damp would be fairly dominant in the east....

KVH would have to slide over to PF and play the 2 man game with Steff.....

I guess Penny or Andeson would then start..

I think you have to pull the trigger on this trade....KT is a very good solid player,but wont put us over the top...

Damp could make a very big impact and obviosly getting Sheed next year would be the big prize


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I agree with those who say it only works if we also get Sheed.

Could we get Walker for KT and KVH? Then add Sheed at center?

I wonder which would be better?

Marbs,H20,Penny,Walker,Sheed

Or

Marbs,H20,VH,Sheed,Dampier

Probably the second, but I'd take either.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

the question then becomes can we re-sign Damp at the end of the year? Someone above mentioned he is an expiring contract. Also, does this trade jepordize a playoff spot? We already don't have a lotto pick so I can't justify misisng the playoffs on the hopes of two free agent signings


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Marbs has got to be the worst Marbury knockoff I've ever heard.

Dampier wouldn't really be dominant in the east. The only thing he's good at is rebounding. He puts up inflated numbers from playing alongside Clifford Robinson, the worst rebounding PF in the league. Ben Wallace averaged 15 playing alongside Cliff too, now he's down to 12, which is a huge gap. Coincidence? Not at all. Before Troy Murphy came back, *Jason Richardson was averaging 8 rebounds per game at SG.*. Needless to say, Dampier isn't averaging 15 boards anymore, and J-Rich isn't averaging 8 anymore. Dampier's numbers this year are certainly not the norm. He's Kurt Thomas minus the shot, except he grabs more offensive boards (partially due to his team missing the most shots in the league, in all likelyhood).


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Marbs has got to be the worst Marbury knockoff I've ever heard.


Oh man, I'm trying to let it rest. Are you baiting me?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

There is no debate here. This is an NY Post, Petery Vescey "rumour" which automatically makes it false. NY Post writes the biggest load of crap I've ever heard or seen.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!<b>
> There is no debate here. This is an NY Post, Petery Vescey "rumour" which automatically makes it false.</b>



Dampier has outplayed shaq every time this year, and has become a consistent double double threat every night. He is well worth Thomas and Doleac, if you're looking to get big men, GS is the place to look. Pretty much all of their four's and five's are good.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Isiah will make that trade in a heartbeat....He has NO choice...Deke didnt even play tonight..Getting Damp would be a steal.considering Rasheed is next in line....

And i am a Kurt Thomas fan,but getting Sheed and Damp???Cmon,thats a no brainer


Dampier
Wallace
KVH
Marbs 
Houston

Thats a huge front line..its downright scary


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Yep, that's a nice team. But that includes Wallace. Without him we'd be:

Damp/Deke
VH/Thella
Penny/Anderson (I don't know it's wise to play penny big minutes)
Houston/Norris/Williams? (Allan is wearing down, Anderson getting his mins at the 3)
Marbs/Williams (I think I'll always call him Marbs, just to irritate Rashidi)

Basically parallel to what we have now but with less depth. And IMO weaker at the three and four.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i agree...but if you ever want a championship,and it aint happening this year,i think you would have to have a front line of dampier and rasheed with kt


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

sorry,not KT,i meant KVH


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I understand and agree. I'm just saying I don't know I'd pull the trigger on that specific deal if I weren't sure Rasheed is coming.

Consider that you'd be trading KT and Doleac, two decent PF's, but more significantly, two of our strongest trading pawns. So if we do the deal for Dampier, and don't get Sheed with the MLE, there might not be enough pieces to acomplish any additional significant trades. Thus you'd be left with the team I laid down, which I don't think goes any farther than this one. We'd have the same record, less depth, and fewer tradeable parts.


----------

